# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Wenn Unvorhergesehenes unvorhergesehen über einen ahnungslosen Fußgänger hereinbricht

## Harald_1933

Erstens kommt es anders und zweitens anders als man gedacht, gemeint und erwartet hat.

Was war passiert? Da tappt man nach absolvierten knapp 60 Minuten Geräte-Training mit reduzierten Gewichten entspannt durch Straßen mit unzähligen Einkaufsmöglichkeiten und wartet wegen fließendem Autoverkehr auf eine Straßenquerungsmöglichkeit. Heran rollt schließlich schon langsam fahrend ein Fahrzeug der Stadtreinigung, deren Lenker Straßen kehren und volle Mülltonnen entleeren soll. Das Fahrzeug stoppt mit beidseits blinkenden Parkleuchten vor einem Fußgängerdurchgang zur dahinter liegenden Straße. Zur gleichen Zeit steht bzw. hält auf dem für Fußgänger vorgesehenen Seitenstreifen, also dem Weg für Fußgänger, ein kleines Fahrzeug mit nach hinten offener Heckklappe, um dort für irgend jemand etwas anzuliefern. Die Heckklappe ragt nach links in den vom Straßenreinigungsfahrzeug schon beanspruchten Fußgängerdurchgang hinein. Zwischen Straßenreinigungsfahrzeug und Heckklappe, altes Fahrzeug aus französicher Produktion, maximal 80 cm. Harald_1933 wechselt mit mittleren Tempo die Straßenseite und knallt voll mit dem Schädel gegen das Gestänge der Heckklappe. Das Resultat war ein leider nicht zu vermeidender Sturz nach hinten mit dem schmerzhaften Ergebnis leicht blutender linker Hand, sehr stark blutendem großen Finger an der rechten Hand mit schmerzhafter Verstauchung dieses Fingers,  Beule an der Stirn und Kopf, Hämatom am rechten Unterarm mit Druckschmerz und Schmerz an der rechten Hüftseite sowie ziemliche Benommenheit, aber keine Verwirrtheit. Die nächst gelegene Apotheke hat mich mit einem Druckverband versorgt. Die Fahrerin des Autos mit der offenen Heckklappe bestand darauf, dort parken zu dürfen, wo das von ihr gelenkte Fahrzeug stand. Auf Kontaktaufnahme mit der Polizei habe ich verzichtet, weil es sich wohl in erster Linie um ein Selbstverschulden handelte, was zu der geschilderten Misere führte.

Ja, so schnell kann es im Leben manchmal ablaufen. Da fährt man Millionen Kilometer unfallfrei Auto, spult mit seinem Fahrrad hunderttausende Kilometer ab, wandert Tausende Kilometer über Stock und Stein, Baumwurzeln etc. und kommt als Fußgänger buchstäblich beinahe unter die Räder. Es gibt wohl auch Unglücksraben, die fallen quicklebendig vom Hocker, auch ohne Alkohol, und sind tot. Also bin ich einmal mehr von der sprichwörtlichen Schippe gesprungen, weil der Schutzengel in der Nähe war.

*"Wird's besser? Wird's schlimmer? fragt man alljährlich. Seien wir ehrlich: Leben ist immer lebensgefährlich!"*
(Erich Kästner)

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Harald,

gute Besserung! Lecke Deine Wunden!

Ralf

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Harald,

gute Besserung. ( Ein Indianer kennt keinen Schmerz). Peggy soll die Hand auflegen dann wirds schon wieder bis zum 12.09.15 "gggg"

Grüße 
Manfred

----------


## daniela3

Auch von mir gute Besserung!

was für ein Pech aber auch :Stirnrunzeln: 

ich kann eine Geschichte erzählen...ein Bekannter feierte 1 Jahr nach gut überstandener Krebs Op eine Party bei der er sich beim essen verschluckt hatte....und ist erstickt...

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Ralf, lieber Manfred, liebe Daniela,

vielen Dank für Eure Anteilnahme. Das tut immer gut, weil die sichtbaren und unsichtbaren Schäden noch zwicken resp. schmerzhaft sind. Durch das Fallen auf die mehr rechte Körperseite hat auch die erst unlängst reparierte Schulter einen kräftigen Rüttler abbekommen. Das wird sich aber sicher wieder einrenken. Trotzdem habe ich heute vorsichtshalber das Gerätetraining ausfallen lassen, damit sich das Ganze beruhigt, wovon ich eigentlich überzeugt bin. Zum Thema Hautabschürfungen und aufgeplatzte Fingerkuppen passt der Beitrag aus der heutigen Tageszeitung. 

*Magie der Heilung 
*



> Den goldenen Weg zu einem heilungsfördernden Pflaster scheint ein Heidelberger Professor gefunden zu haben. Zur Debatte steht dabei nicht nur die Art, sondern auch die Qualität der Heilung


Bitte - *hier* - weiterlesen.

*"Erst wenn die Mutigen klug und die Klugen mutig geworden sind, wird das zu spüren sein, was irrtümlicherweise schon oft festgestellt wurde: ein Fortschritt der Menschheit"*
(Erich Kästner)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Harald

Ich hoffe, Peggy finde die richtige Weise, Spannung in die aufzuklebenden
Pflästerchen zu bringen, um Merlin den richtigen Anreiz zur Heilung zu geben.

Unser Schultergelenk ist das komplexeste aller Gelenke, dasjenige mit den
meisten Freiheitsgraden und daher leider auch das Empfindichste. Sei daher
bitte vorsichtig bei der Wiederaufnahme das Trainings. Weniger kann da
mehr sein. Ich versuche schon seit zwanzig Jahren, den Bewegungsradius
meiner beim Skilauf beschädigten Schulter zu erweitern. Bewährt hat sich
aber das Gegenteil: Solange ich den Oberarm auch beim Langlauf im
Skatingstil stilwidrig ganz dicht am Körper führe, leistet die Schulter ihren
Dienst. Jeder Versuch, mal etwas weiter auszuholen rächt sich sogleich.
Die Schmerzgrenze ist ein sicherer Hinweis, dass das Training (noch?) zu
weit gegangen ist.

Gute Besserung!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Peggy soll die Hand auflegen dann wirds schon wieder bis zum 12.09.15 "gggg"





> Ich hoffe, Peggy finde die richtige Weise, Spannung in die aufzuklebenden
> Pflästerchen zu bringen, um Merlin den richtigen Anreiz zur Heilung zu geben.


Lieber Manfred, lieber Konrad,

das mit dem Handauflegen und Spannung in die Pflästerchen bringen hat trotz immensem Zeitdruck meiner Pegyy geklappt. Der ausschließlich von Peggy gepflegte Vorgarten und auch der hintere Garten haben mittlerweile den 3. Blumenwechsel hinter sich. Arbeit gibt es da täglich für unzählige Stunden, und zwar nicht nur durch die Blumenpflege, sondern auch durch das Setzen unzähliger Tomaten, Kürbisse, Zucchini etc. Nachfolgend 2 Fotos vom Vorgarten eben aufgenommen.









*"Richtig verheiratet ist der Mann erst dann, wenn er jedes Wort versteht, das seine Frau nicht gesagt hat"*
(Alfred Hitchcock)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Liebe Peggy,

müssen doch mal den schönen Garten in Augenschein nehmen......................Vergiss aber trotz der Gartenpflege Deinen Harald nicht.

Grüße aus der Regnerischen Hersbrucker Schweiz
Manfred

----------


## Hartmut S

War es wirklich Unvorhergesehenes?

Keine Polizei? Hattes du ein halbes Glas Wein getrunken?
So ein Glück hatte ich noch nie, wenn ich Radfahrer auf`s Korn genommen hatte.
Der "Hartmut" darf das fragen.

Lieber Harald, wir wünschen dir Gute Besserung!

Lieben Gruss
an Peggy

Hartmut


Nachtrag: Bilder: die Gärtnerin kannst du mir einmal schicken.
Das ist Profi-Arbeit!
-- kost und logi frei.--  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Harald_1933

> Keine Polizei? Hattes du ein halbes Glas Wein getrunken?


Großer Seefahrer,

es ist Dir doch sicher geläufig, dass ich mich nicht mit halbvollen oder halbleeren Gläsern Wein begnüge. Aber sicher ist auch, dass ich ohne Anlaß tagsüber auch keinen Wein trinke. Nach Wanderungen in den Pfälzer Wald, wo man in der Regel den Wein als Schoppen, also immer mit einem halben Liter gefüllt, bestellen kann, wird dann auch von mir bevorzugt fast ausschließlich Rotwein genossen.  Aber in Hessen mit ihren 0.2 ltr. Gläschen zum Preis von 5.90 bis 6.90 Euro vergeht mir der Wein-Appetit, und ich beschränke mich meist auf sprudelloses Wasser. 

Was den bewußten Verzicht auf Kontakt mit der Polizei bei diesem Malheur betrifft, ist allein in dem Umstand zu sehen, dass ich ja ziemlich eindeutig derjenige war, der zwar das Auto sah, aber die Heckklappe nicht im Blick hatte. Aber  im nachhinein grübelte ich darüber nach, ob diese Klappe von der Fahrerin automatisch ausgefahren werden konnte, soll heißen, erst in dem Moment vor mir auftauchte, als ich an dem Fahrzeug links vorbeigehen wollte. 

Einen Tag später hatte ich übrigens telefonisch Kontakt mit dem zuständigen Polizei-Revier. Da meinte man, wenn ich die Polizei bemüht hätte, hätte die Fahrerin einen Strafzettel bekommen für verbotwidriges Parken auf dem Bürgersteig. Die geöffnete Heckplatte böte mir nur wenig Möglichkeit auf Schadenersatz z.B. Schmerzensgeld etc.. Es wäre mir ohnehin nicht um Schmerzensgeld gegangen, sondern eher um notwendige ärztliche Untersuchungen, ob wirklich alles im grünen Bereich ist. Ich habe die Adresse des Unternehmers, dessen Fahrzeugklappe mich zu Fall brachte und den Namen des Fahrers von der Stadtreinigung, meine aber, ich sollte das auf sich beruhen lassen. Der Kopf ist noch dran, die Hüfte, die rechte Schulter, die Rippen auf der rechten Seite, der rechte Unterarm und der inzwischen nicht mehr blutende Finger der rechten Hand machen sich noch schmerzlich bemerkbar, aber es gibt wahrlich Schlimmeres. 

Das Schicksal geht manchmal seltsame Wege. Es kann einem sogar passieren, dass ein fehlgeleiteter Himmelskörper einem just auf den Kopf fällt, weil er nicht gänzlich verglühte.

Meinen Humor habe ich dennoch nicht verloren!!

*"Jetzt wurden Geldautomaten eingeführt, die erkennen Kunden am Gesicht. Es gibt schon den ersten Skandal: Claudia Schiffer hat ungeschminkt das Konto von Inge Meysel geplündert"*
(Harald Schmidt) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Das Schicksal geht manchmal seltsame Wege. Es kann einem sogar passieren, dass ein fehlgeleiteter Himmelskörper einem just auf den Kopf fällt, weil er nicht gänzlich verglühte.


nun weisst du, warum brigitte und dich mögen.
lass mich bitte wissen, wann ich meine klappe öffnen, oder schließen darf / muss.
gemeint ist ausnahmsweise mal die autoklappe.  :L&auml;cheln:  

lieben gruss

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Harald
Altes Auto, französischer Produktion. Da ist deine Frage: "ob diese Klappe von der Fahrerin automatisch ausgefahren werden konnte" wohl ein Witz, oder? Genauso deine despektierliche Anmerkung zum hessischen Wein! Es sei denn du meinst die Angebote auf der Frankfurter Freßgasse. ;-)
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Reinhold,

in Sachen ausfahrbarer Klappe gebe ich Dir Recht, nachem es sich um ein älteres Fahrzeug handelte, was ich aber erst anschließend festgestellt hatte. Den hessischen Wein habe ich dagegen nicht despektierlich abgehandelt. Es ging um die 0.2 ltr Gläschen, die die Pfälzer Weinschlotzer verachten. Und deren Meinung habe ich mich als nunmehr Buten-Hamburger nach über 50 Jahren Sesshaftigkeit in der hiesigen Gegend angeschlossen. Lass Du Dir nur ruhig weiter den durchaus guten hessischen Wein weiter schmecken.

*"Eine Übertreibung ist eine Wahrheit, die die Geduld verloren hat"*
(Khalil Gibran)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Schleimbeutelentzündung am rechten Ellenbogengelenk
*
Leider sorgt mein unbeabsichtigter Sturz auf eine Straße in Mannheim für zusätzlichen Kummer. Habe eben dem Professor, der die Rotatorenmanschette wieder instand gesetzt hatte, per E-Mail wie folgt informiert:

"Sehr geehrter Herr Professor ....

seit einigen Tagen habe ich wohl so etwas wie eine Schleimbeutelentzündung. Im Anhang finden Sie 3 eben aufgenommene Fotos.

Es ist aber ein kleines Malheur für eine Beurteilung zu berücksichtigen:

In der letzten Woche bin ich beim Überqueren einer Straße in Mannheim mit dem Kopf gegen das Gestänge einer offen stehenden Heck - Ladeklappe eines PKWs gestoßen. Das Ergebnis war ein Sturz nach hinten mit Abschürfungen der linken Hand und stark blutendem Finger der rechten Hand. Ferner eine wenig schmerzende Beule am Kopf, leicht schmerzhafte Beule am rechten Unterarm sowie erst später hinzu gekommener spürbarer Schmerz auf der rechten Hüftseite.

Beim Anheben des rechten Armes verspüre ich zwar jetzt keine Schmerzen, aber so etwas wie einen leichten Druck, der vorher nicht da war. Kann es sein, dass durch das Abfedern des rückwärtigen Aufpralls auf die Straße die von Ihnen reparierte Schulter etwas abbekommen hat.

Wir fliegen am Sonntag für 8 Tage in Urlaub. Was sollte ich sofort tun, um diese Flüssigkeit zu beseitigen oder zu minimieren? Eisbeutel, welche Medizin schlucken oder eine Spritze beim Hausarzt womit?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Sie einen Ratschlag für mich hätten.

Herzliche Grüße auch von meiner Frau.

Harald........"

Falls jemand vorab schon eine Idee hat, was man tun könnte/sollte, so würde ich mich freuen, das lesen zu dürfen.

P.S.: Im Internet habe ich -* hier* - eben etwas gelesen.

*"Die größten Menschen sind jene, die anderen Hoffnung geben können"*
(Jean Jaurès)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

naaa, lieber harald, wie geht es dir heute?

gruss hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hartmut,

vielen Dank für Deine Rückfrage. Ich komme gerade aus Mannheim zurück. Professor Lehmann hatte mir gestern früh persönlich eine Orthopäden-Gemeinschaftspraxis empfohlen, zu der er seit Jahren, wohl auch aus der Zeit, als er selbst noch am Klinikum Mannheim tätig war, gute Kontakte hat. Den Termin bekam ich aber gestern trotz vermeintlicher Dringlichkeit aus meiner Sicht, erst für heute um 11.00 Uhr. Professor Lehman war der Meinung, eine Ferndiagnose auf Grund der von mir per E-Mail übermittelten Fotos könnte möglicherweise nicht zielführend sein. Der Mannheimer Orthopäde,  der aus der Praxisgemeinschaft für mich vorgesehen war,  ist übrigens auch ein ausgewiesener Schulterspezialist. Es gab Entwarnung für mich. Die Untersuchung ergab keinen Anhalt für eine massive Entzündung oder Infektion. Weil auch keine deutlich spürbaren Schmerzen hingenommen werden müssen, riet man mir, möglichst Druck auf den Ellbogen zu vermeiden. Das sollte gut möglich sein. Professor Lehman meinte noch ergänzend, ich solle, wenn sich das letztlich nicht von selbst wieder zurückbildet, in etwa 14 Tagen zur Kontrolle direkt zu ihm kommen. Ich meine fast, der sehr sympathische Mannheimer Orthopäde könnte dafür für mich auch noch einmal in Frage kommen.

*"Bewahrt euch vor allem für euch selbst! Dann wird auch noch viel für andere bleiben"*
(Leo Tolstoj)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Harald

Dann kann man ja nicht nur gute Genesung, sondern auch gute Reise wünschen.
Am Sonntag schon wird der Ellbogen weiter abgeschwollen sein, Kopf, Finger,
Arm und Hüfte auch nicht mehr so schmerzhaft, dass das lange Sitzen im
Flugzeug wohl nicht allzu unangenehm werden wird.

Mach keine weiteren Dummheiten in fernem Land
und grüss Peggy.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Mach keine weiteren Dummheiten in fernem Land
> und grüss Peggy.


Lieber Konrad,

Aufforderung erfüllt, also keine Dummheiten wieder aus heiterem Himmel herbeigezaubert und naürlich Grüße weitergeleitet. Die Umgebung von Colakli, einem zu Side gehörenden Ortsteil, war uns vom vorjährigen Besuch einer ähnlichen AI-Verwöhnbude geläufig, daher Null-Foto und ziemlich tote Hose, was selbst vorgenommene Aktivitäten außer täglichem Herumlaufen anbelangte. Mit stundenlangem Herumliegen am Strand oder Pool hab ich es eh nicht so. Aber Peggy habe ich diese dringend benötigten täglichen Ruhepausen nach den anstrengenden Gartenarbeiten wirklich gegönnt. Zwei freundliche Nachbarn haben sich abwechselnd um Peggys Anzüchtungen, besonders um den Bereich Tomaten, die viel Wasser benötigen, gekümmert. Das ständig wechselnde Blumenmeer hat uns nach der Rückkehr einmal mehr begeistert. Wenn auch der Rücken der Gartenfreundin abends nach getaner Arbeit oft schmerzt, so entschädigen doch die vielen Blumen und gelungenen Anpflanzungen für die Plackerei. Es bereitet Peggy einfach viel Vergnügen, und nicht nur weitere Nachbarn erfreuen sich am Anblick des Blumenparadieses, sie spenden auch tüchtig Lob an die Hobby-Gärtnerin. Mitte Juni mache ich mich wieder einmal für 14 Tage allein auf den Weg in ein allerdings sehr nahe gelegenes Ziel. Diesmal keine Rundreise mit täglich wechselnden Hotels, sondern so etwas wie ein Kur- oder Spaßaufenthalt in Marianske Lazne, also Marienbad, wo auch einer unserer großen Dichter gern hinfuhr, ohne dass die sehr junge Maid Ulrike von Levetzow, in die er sich verliebt hatte, ihn trotz lebhafter Bemühungen incl. Heiratsantrag erhörte. Bei der aktuellen Libidofähigkeit käme mir so etwas garnicht mehr in den Sinn bzw. würde sie mich nicht übermannen.

P.S.: Das Schleimbeutelsäckchen ist kleiner geworden; nur beim Abstützen leichtes Schmerzempfinden, also zu vernachlässigen.

*"Denken ist die Arbeit des Intellekts, Träumen sein Vergnügen"*
(Victor Hugo)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Ach, ich dachte, der Dichter zöge das Nacktbaden in der Sihl und am Zürichsee 
Kuraufenthalten vor, aber das war wohl in jüngeren Jahren. Pfarrer Lavater
musste nach den Eskapaden die Wogen in der Zürcher Gesellschaft glätten:

Aus "Dichtung und Wahrheit", dritter und vierter Teil, Kapitel 12:



> In der Wirklichkeit nun scheint sich für solche poetische Äußerungen das Baden in unbeengten Gewässern am allerersten zu qualifizieren. Schon unterwegs wollten dergleichen Naturübungen nicht gut zu den modernen Sitten paßlich erscheinen; man hatte sich ihrer auch einigermaßen enthalten. In der Schweiz aber, beim Anblick und Feuchtgefühl des rinnenden, laufenden, stürzenden, in der Fläche sich sammelnden, nach und nach zum See sich ausbreitenden Gewässers, war der Versuchung nicht zu widerstehen. Ich selbst will nicht leugnen, daß ich mich, im klaren See zu baden, mit meinen Gesellen vereinte, und, wie es schien, weit genug von allen menschlichen Blicken. Nackte Körper jedoch leuchten weit, und wer es auch mochte gesehen haben, nahm Ärgernis daran.Die guten harmlosen Jünglinge, welche gar nichts Anstößiges fanden, halb nackt wie ein poetischer Schäfer oder ganz nackt wie eine heidnische Gottheit sich zu sehen, wurden von Freunden erinnert, dergleichen zu unterlassen. Man machte ihnen begreiflich, sie weseten nicht in der uranfänglichen Natur, sondern in einem Lande, das für gut und nützlich erachtet habe, an älteren, aus der Mittelzeit sich herschreibenden Einrichtungen und Sitten festzuhalten. Sie waren nicht abgeneigt, dies einzusehen, besonders da vom Mittelalter die Rede war, welches ihnen als eine zweite Natur verehrlich schien. Sie verließen daher die allzu taghaften Seeufer und fanden auf ihren Spaziergängen durch das Gebirg so klare, rauschende, erfrischende Gewässer, daß in der Mitte Juli es ihnen unmöglich schien, einer solchen Erquickung zu widerstehen. So waren sie auf ihren weitschweifenden Spaziergängen in das düstere Tal gelangt, wo hinter dem Albis die Sihl strömend herabschießt, um sich unterhalb Zürich in die Limmat zu ergießen. Entfernt von aller Wohnung, ja von allem betretenen Fußpfad, fanden sie es hier ganz unverfänglich, die Kleider abzuwerfen und sich kühnlich den schäumenden Stromwellen entgegenzusetzen; dies geschah freilich nicht ohne Geschrei, nicht ohne ein wildes, teils von der Kühlung, teils von dem Behagen aufgeregtes Lustjauchzen, wodurch sie diese düster bewaldeten Felsen zur idyllischen Szene einzuweihen den Begriff hatten.Allein ob ihnen frühere Mißwollende nachgeschlichen, oder ob sie sich durch diesen dichterischen Tumult in der Einsamkeit selbst Gegner aufgerufen, ist nicht zu bestimmen. Genug, sie mußten aus dem oberen stummen Gebüsch herab Steinwurf auf Steinwurf erfahren, ungewiß, ob von wenigen oder mehrern, ob zufällig oder absichtlich, und sie fanden daher für das klügste, das erquickende Element zu verlassen und ihre Kleider zu suchen. Keiner war getroffen, Überraschung und Verdruß war die geistige Beschädigung, die sie erlitten hatten, und sie wußten, als lebenslustige Jünglinge, die Erinnerung daran leicht abzuschütteln.Auf Lavatern jedoch erstreckten sich die unangenehmsten Folgen, daß er junge Leute von dieser Frechheit bei sich freundlich aufgenommen, mit ihnen Spazierfahrten angestellt und sie sonst begünstigt, deren wildes, unbändiges, unchristliches, ja heidnisches Naturell einen solchen Skandal in einer gesitteten, wohlgeregelten Gegend anrichte.Der geistliche Freund jedoch, wohlverstehend, solche Vorkommenheiten zu beschwichtigen, wußte dies auch beizulegen, und nach Abzug dieser meteorisch Reisenden war schon bei unsrer Rückkehr alles ins Gleiche gebracht.


Nun, aus diesem Alter entwächst man. Ich wünsche einen angenehmen Kuraufenthalt in Marienbad.
Pimguine gibt's dort keine.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad,

mir ist bekannt, dass man in der Schweiz, und besonders in der Geged um die Sihl herum bevorzugt nackt baden geht, was ja auch nicht anrüchig ist. Auch nackt am Strand von Sylt herumhüpfen, wird tausendfach toleriert. Was ich dagegen als absolut unpassend empfinde, ist das Nacktwandern in Wald und Flur. Sicher hat Goethe auch in Marienbad nicht gezögert, sich nackt zu zeigen. Ob Ulrike dabei anwesend war, verschweigt des Dichters Höflichkeit. Ulrike und Johann Wolfgang sind -* hier* - in Marianske Lazne auf einem Sockel zu sehen. Und -* hier* - ist Goethe auch allein.

Da ich natürlich in Marienbad nicht untätig herumsitzen oder herumliegen werde, habe ich heute mit Peggy eine weniger anstrengende Wanderung als Training von Rothenberg-Kortelshütte nach Hirschhorn mit ca. 8 Kilometern abgespult. Lediglich der Abstieg vom Schloß in die Altstadt mit seinen endlos langen steilen Treppen war etwas beschwerlich. Nach kühler windiger Witterung frühmorgens kam auf den Höhen die Sonne durch. Es hat Spaß gemacht, durch den herrlichen Odenwald zu laufen.

Wann gehst Du wieder hinauf auf Deine geliebten Schweizer Berge?

*"Kein Mensch kann wunschlos glücklich sein, denn das Glück besteht ja gerade im Wünschen"*
(Attila Hörbiger)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wann gehst Du wieder hinauf auf Deine geliebten Schweizer Berge?


Morgen, in den Jura.

Konrad

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Harald



> Ulrike und Johann Wolfgang sind -* hier* - in Marianske Lazne auf einem Sockel zu sehen.


meinst Du dieses Paar wirklich?

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Heribert,

vielen Dank für Deine gelungene Fotomontage. Aber schon in frühester Jugend habe ich eher reife Frauen bevorzugt. Was der Altmeister Goethe, dem offiziell, meine ich, 12 Liebschaften oder länger andauernde Verhältnisse zugeschrieben werden, an dieser jungen Maid so anziehend fand, bleibt für mich ein Rätsel. Bei der Besichtigung des Völklinger Weltkulturerbes benötigte man auch einen langen Atem resp. Durchhaltevermögen. Hier war ich noch gut drauf:



Wenn man alles gesehen haben will, benötigt man mehr als einen halben Tag. Für Bergaufläufer ein gutes Trainingsareal.  Von unserem gemeinsamen Besuch in Marianske Lazne habe ich leider nur Digitalfotos von der Stadt, und von meinen früheren Aufenthalten nur Brunnenanlagen und Bilder von langen Waldwanderungen. Das wird auch dieses Mal nicht zu kurz kommen. Ich möchte gern 4-5 Kilo Gewicht verlieren, um wieder schneller bergauf laufen zu können. Peggy würde sich sehr darüber freuen.

*"Was ist schöner als die Gewohnheit, seinen Tag einer genauen Prüfung zu unterziehen"*
(Seneca)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Nacktwandern in Wald und Flur

ich finde das gut.
ich habe diese leute immer bewundert.
lustig fand ich es auch, wenn mal ein paar ältere angezogene wanderer sich darüber aufregten. *ggg*

ein schöne bild, lieber pinguin

_Von meinem Netbook gesendet!_

----------


## Harald_1933

> lustig fand ich es auch, wenn mal ein paar ältere angezogene wanderer sich darüber aufregten. *ggg*


Aufregen, lieber Hartmut, käme mir überhaupt nicht in den Sinn, aber als unpassend empfinde ich es. Gipfelstürmer auf verschneiter Piste mit blau angelaufenem, schlapp hängenden sog. bestem Stück der Mannes, sind keine Zierde, das ist einfach lachhaft, also doch lustig. Meine Wanderfreunde haben sich schon mal amüsiert, wenn ich aus lauter Jux und Tollerei, uns entgegen kommenden Wanderern je nach ob Männer oder Frauen die Frage gestellt habe, ob die 2 nackten Frauen bzw. die 2 nackten Männer noch auf der vor uns liegenden Strecke stehen würden, oder umgekehrt, man möge sich nicht über die 2 nackten Frauen bzw. Männer wundern, die nach der nächsten Wegbiegung stehen würden. 

Ich freue mich, dass Dir das Bild vom Eisenfan gefällt. Ähnliche Bilder vom zünftig angegezogenen Harald_1933 gibt es zuhauf. Prüde war ich nie, und neugierig auch. Die FKK-Strände auf Sylt bin ich früher oft auch nackt abgelaufen und habe mir schöne Menschen gern angeschaut. Auch ein Mann ohne Waschbrettbauch kann ein gut aussehender Mann sein. Das gilt auch für unsere lieben Frauen, denen ich sicher öfter nachgeschaut habe, als es schicklich ist. Jedem das Seine, aber alles zur richtigen Zeit am passenden Ort.  

*"Eine Erfolgsformel kann ich dir nicht geben, aber ich kann dir sagen, was zum Misserfolg führt: Der Versuch, jedem gerecht zu werden"*
(Herbert Bayard Swope)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Gipfelstürmer auf verschneiter Piste mit blau angelaufenem, schlapp hängenden sog. bestem Stück der Mannes, sind keine Zierde, das ist einfach lachhaft, also doch lustig.


Hängt man ein Gewicht daran, so wird er sogar mit der zeit länger.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Wie die Frauen in Burma, das Volk mit den "Long Necks" with brassrings (Langhalsfrauen)

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Gipfelstürmer auf verschneiter Piste ...


Niemand wird auf einer behahrenen Ski- und Snowboardpiste aufsteigen wollen.
Bei den heute gefahrenen Tempi ist das viel zu gefährlich.
Wenn einzelne Körperteile drohen, blau anzulaufen, wird Mann
was anziehen. Mütze, Handschuhe, was auch immer, je nach
Körperregion.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Abänderung*:

Die Piste ist eher nicht geeignet, Gipfelkreuz wäre besser gewesen.

*Ergänzung*:

Textilfreie Erstürmung der Berggipfel?
Nackwanderer oder eben Naturisten sind anscheinend die Aktivisten der FKK-Bewegung.
Wenn der Sommer am heissesten ist, marschieren sie den Berggipfeln entgegen.
Die Nacktwanderer sind der Überzeugung, dass die Vorbehalte gegen ihre Lebensweise
auf einem großen Missverständnis beruhen und hoffen daher auch auf mehr Verständnis
von den "Textilwanderern.

*"Vergessen sollte man indess auch nicht, dass die Freiheit des
Einzelnen bekanntlich dort aufhört, wo die Freiheit der Anderen tangiert wird"*
(Netiquette-Kommentar eines Schweizers)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

oder "das tangiert mich peripher"!

Mit Natur oder Naturisten haben beide Gruppen wenig zu tun.
Der Mensch ist bekanntlich der größte Feind der Natur.
Es hat wohl eher mit Spaß u. Freiheit etwas zu tun.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Von unserem gemeinsamen Besuch in Marianske Lazne habe ich leider nur Digitalfotos von der Stadt, und von meinen früheren Aufenthalten nur Brunnenanlagen und Bilder von langen Waldwanderungen.


Lieber Heribert,

Marienbad ist, wie Dir sicher bekannt, ringsum reichlich mit Wald gesegnet. Bei einem meiner vielen Aufenthalte, auch noch vor dem Fall des Eisernen Vorhanges, bin ich mal so weit von der Stadt abgekommen, dass ich schon befürchtete, mich zu verlaufen. Bei einbrechender Dunkelheit wäre das eine üble Erfahrung gewesen. Wegen meiner guten Orientierungsfähigkeit und dem Stand der Sonne gelang es mir schließlich doch, wieder in die Stadt zurückzufinden. Am nächsten Tag las ich in einer deutschsprachigen Tageszeitung für die Kurgäste, man möge bitte bei Waldwanderungen nur die Hauptspazierwege nutzen, weil auf Seitenwegen erhöhte Gefahr durch herumstreunende Wildschweine bestünde. Dieser Kelch war an mir vorübergegangen. 

Selbst in nur kurzer Entfernung von den letzten Häusern gelangt man manchmal ziemlich schnell an einigen Stellen in dichten Wald. Etliche Wege verlaufen oft ganz plötzlich in dichtes Gebüsch oder Gestrüpp. Beim Wandern entdeckte ich eines Tages eine winzige Kapelle, an der ich bestimmt, wie wohl schon oft, fast vorbei gelaufen wäre. Es gab keinen erkennbaren Weg dahin. Nachfolgend einige Fotos, die ich im November 2009 aufgenomme habe.


















Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*














Wir haben bei unserem damaligen gemeinsamen Ausflug von Oberwiesenthal  aus auch einige der uralten Brunnenanlagen erwandert. Ich freue mich,  dass ich in diesem Jahr wohl mit mehr Sonnenschein, also auch warmen  Wetter rechnen darf. Dann werde ich auch die noch weiter entfernt liegenden Brunnen in Augenschein nehmen.

*"Nur indem man das Unerreichbare anstrebt, gelingt das Erreichbare. Nur mit dem Unmöglichen als Ziel kommt man zum Möglichen"*
((Miguel de Unamuno Y Jugo)


Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Harald,

was für schöne Bilder.............................

Manfred

----------


## Harald_1933

> was für schöne Bilder.............................


Lieber Manfred,

vielen Dank für Deine Begeisterung, über die ich mich sehr gefreut habe.

Weiter oben hatte ich erwähnt, dass mir von dem Kurzbesuch nach Marienbad zusammen mit Heribert Fotos fehlen würden, was mir rätselhaft erschien.

@Heribert,

lieber Heribert,

erst vorhin kam mir beim Dösen in der Sonne die Erleuchtung. Vor längerer Zeit hatte ich ja etliche Daten auf eine externe Festplatte übertragen. Darunter befand sich auch die Foto-Datei mit dem Titel Marienbad 2008. Dass das nun schon 7 Jahre her ist, als wir damals von Oberwiesenthal bei schönem Wetter diesen Ausflug gemacht haben, ist mir eben staunend bewußt geworden. Ja, die Zeit fliegt an einem vorbei, je älter man wird. Zur Erinnerung an diesen Tag findest Du nachfolgend ein gelungenes Foto. 







*"Glaube mir, dass eine Stunde der Begeisterung mehr gibt, als ein Jahr gleichmäßig und einförmig dahinziehenden Lebens"*
(Christian Morgenstern)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Prostatakrebs mag keine Himbeeren*

Meine Frau hat mir eben frisch aus unserem kleinen Garten einen gehäuften Unterteller voll mit leckeren Himbeeren serviert. Habe vor meinem PC im Untergeschoss unseres kleinen Hauses sitzend begeistert zugelangt. Ob das PCa sich bei der PSA-Messung in der 3. Juli-Hälfte, also kurz nach meinem 82. Geburtstag, wohl davon beeindrucken lässt. Es würde mich freuen. Leider ist es am Montag bei meiner Ankunft in Marienbad doch nicht so richtig sommerlich warm und abends richtig frisch. Also doch warme Jacke für die Abendspaziergänge mitnehmen. 

P.S.: Originalbuchtitel: Krebszellen mögen keine Himbeeren
*
"Es gibt immer zwei Meinungen: Meine und die Falsche"*
(Scherzhaft gemeint)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich freue mich, dass ich in diesem Jahr wohl mit mehr Sonnenschein, also auch warmen Wetter rechnen darf. Dann werde ich auch die noch weiter entfernt liegenden Brunnen in Augenschein nehmen.


Auch weiter entfernt liegende Brunnen, also Pramen habe ich aufgesucht. Aber das Wetter hat leider nicht mitgespielt. Zwölf verregnete Tage und nur zwei Tage mit sonnigen Abschnitten. Wäre ich eine Woche früher nach Marienbad gefahren, hätte ich nicht nur 7 Tage Sonnenschein mit angenehmen Temperaturen erleben können, sondern auch die Unmengen von riesigen Rhododendronanpflanzungen noch anschauen können, die leider bei meiner Ankunft fast alle schon verblüht waren.

Dennoch bot Marienbad einmal mehr alles, was einen mit der Natur verbundenen Menschen zu erfreuen vermag. In loser Reihenfolge stelle ich nachfolgend einige Fotos von meinen zahlreichen allein unternommenen Wanderungen ein, wobei ich mehr als einmal über längere Zeitspannen keinem Menschen begegnet bin. Leider ist versäumt worden, den Vogelschmutz vom Denkmal für Goethe und seiner Angebeteten zu entfernen. 















*"Wenn du die Absicht hast, dich zu erneuern, tu es jeden Tag"*
(Konfuzius)

Gruß Harald

Fortsetzungen folgen

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung

*














*"Bedenke: Ein Stück des Weges liegt hinter dir, ein anderes Stück hast du noch vor dir. Wenn du verweilst, dann nur, um dich zu stärken, aber nicht, um aufzugeben"*
(Augustinus Aurelius)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*














*"Mit Fleiß, mit Mut und festem Willen lässt jeder Wunsch sich endlich stillen"*
(Novalis)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Sicher wird es unter den Forumsbenutzern Experten geben, die die Namen einiger Pflanzen und Blumen, die mir unterwegs ins Auge stachen, würden benennen können. Ich empfinde für jedes Pflänzchen so etwas wie Begeisterung und fühle mich manchmal mit ihnen ob ihrer Schönheit oder Eigenart verbunden. 













*"Glück ist Gegenwart ohne Denken"*
(Oswald Spengler)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Frank1958

Dankeschön lieber Harald, wunderschöne Bilder........................ Lg

----------


## Harald_1933

> wunderschöne Bilder........................


Lieber Frank,

Deine Begeisterung erfreut mich. Vielen Dank! Natürlich war ich nicht nur im Wald oder anderen begehbaren Wegen, wie dem Geologischen Park, den Goethe mit der jungen Maid sehr oft abgelaufen ist, um ihr Vieles über Mineralien etc. zu verklickern. Das Schloß Königswart -* hier* - wurde von mir per einheimischem Linienbus besucht.

Das gilt auch für per Bahn besuchte Ziele wie Becov -* hier* - oder Cheb (Eger) mit seiner wunderschönen Altstadt -* hier* - und Pilsen - *hier* - sowie Chodova-Plana -* hier* - und noch weitere. Die täglichen Behandlungen wie Trockenes Gasbad, Inhalation, Torf-Bentonit-Wickel, Perlbad, Mineralbad CO2, Gymnastik im Schwimmbad, Massagen und Paraffinpackung für die Hände sorgten zudem für Wohlbefinden und Kräftigung der Kondition. Auf das Trinken der unterschiedlichen Wässerchen der diversen Brunnen war ich allerdings nicht so erpicht, d.h. ich habe es mehr oder weniger bei kleinen Geschmacksproben belassen. 













*"Nicht das Beginnen wird belohnt, sondern einzig und allein das Durchhalten"*
(Katharina von Siena)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Das letzte Bild dieser Bildfolge zeigt den schönen Ferdinand Brunnen.













*"Wer heute einen Gedanken sät, erntet morgen die Tat, übermorgen die Gewohnheit, danach den Charakter und endlich sein Schicksal"*
(Gottfried Keller)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Vielen Dank für die schönen Bildberichte - und schön auch, dass du wieder heil zurück bist!

----------


## Frank1958

Harald, diese Wässerchen schmecken mir auch nicht soooo gut. Aber das Wässerchen welches ich jetzt trinke ist nicht schlecht. Sieht braun aus und kommt aus der Quelle   Jack Daniels, hmmmh         *ggg* Lg auch an Deine Frau

----------


## Harald_1933

> Aber das Wässerchen welches ich jetzt trinke ist nicht schlecht. Sieht braun aus und kommt aus der Quelle   Jack Daniels


Frank, als ich noch aktiver Biertrinker in Hamburger Gefilden war, oh Mann, wie lang ist das nun schon her, war Glenfiddich meine bevorzugte Sorte für so zwischendurch -* hier* - Für oder gegen PCa schwöre ich schon lange auf Rotwein nicht nur aus Pfälzer Lagen. Darauf sollte man auch vertrauen, ohne auf die Unkenrufe der Zweifler zu hören. Die harten Getränke jedweder Sorte schlummern schon seit langem in einem riesigen, extra dafür angeschafften Schrank. Ganz selten wird auf ausdrückliches Verlangen von Besuchern mal eine Ausnahme gemacht.

Man sieht sich in Fahrdorf!

*"Es ist besser ein kleines Licht anzuzünden, als über die Dunkelheit zu schimpfen"*
(Laotse)

Beste Grüße zurück.

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Die harten Getränke jedweder Sorte schlummern schon seit langem in einem riesigen, extra dafür angeschafften Schrank. Ganz selten wird auf ausdrückliches Verlangen von Besuchern mal eine Ausnahme gemacht.


na ja, dann habe ich ja für die nächsten jahre  noch etwas hoffnung auf etwas gutes!  :L&auml;cheln: 

*ich wollte mich nur einmal melden.
schön, dass es dir gut geht!
*
lieben gruss
von mir und brigitte

----------


## Harald_1933

> schön, dass es dir gut geht!


Moin, moin Hartmut,

wie gut es mir ging, magst Du an den folgenden Bildern erkennen. Auf der Terrasse während des Besuches von Becov gönnte ich mir ein frisch gezapftes Chodovar aus Chodova und in der Altstadt von Cheb eben das berühmte Original Pilsner Urquell. Rotwein gabs immer zum Abendessen. Und heute habe ich mir trotz heißer Schwüle einen Kaffee bei meinem Spaziergang in Ludwigshafen gegönnt, nachdem ich vorher mindestens einen Liter klares Wasser noch daheim getankt hatte. Morgen soll es hier am Nachmittag tüchtig gewittern mit Hagel und Sturm. Dabei wollte ich nachträglich morgen Peggy aus Anlass des Tages, wo wir uns vor 41 Jahren kennen und lieben gelernt haben, zum Essen einladen. Hoffentlich ist das Gewitter bei der Abfahrt schon vorüber.  







*"Wenige wissen, wie viel man wissen muss, um zu wissen, wie wenig man weiß"*
(Sokrates)

Lieben Gruß zurück.

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Peggy, lieber Harald

Mitten in der Nacht hab ich von euerem unwiederholbaren Prim-Jubiläum* gelesen.
Herzliche Gratulation und die besten Wünsche, auch von Doris.
Hier frische, von der Abendsonne durchflutete Blümchen für Euch,
 direkt vom Chessigrat, 2485 m, ob Klosters (was etwas zu viel war 
für mich, aber wir kamen dennoch sicher wieder runter).




Let the good times roll!
Konrad




PS:
Mit den Blumenbildern befasse ich mich am Wochenende

*41 ist eine Primzahl, die viele Beziehungen nie erreichen ...

----------


## uwes2403

> *41 ist eine Primzahl, die viele Beziehungen nie erreichen ...


Wir sind jetzt bei 35 Jahren :-)    .....die 41 von Peggy und Harald werden wir sicher schaffen.....hoffe ich...

Gruß und Glückwunsch auch aus dem Norden.

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

> Vielen Dank für die schönen Bildberichte - und schön auch, dass du wieder heil zurück bist!


Lieber Andi,

hab Dank für Dein Interesse an den Bildern und Deine Anteilnahme an meiner Unversehrtheit. In der Tat bedurfte es an einigen an- aber eher mehr der absteigenden Wegstrecken erhöhter Wachsamkeit, um nicht herunterzupurzeln. Nach dem Abenteuer mit der Heckklappe eines geparkten Fahrzeuges laufe ich zwar nicht leicht verklemmt durch die Gegend, aber eben vorsichtig, wenn's brenzlig sein könnte. Wegen des überwiegend regnerischen Wetters kam man hin und wieder ohnehin nicht umhin, sorgfältig die zu laufende Spur abzuwägen. Es ist ja alles gutgegangen, soll heißen, ich kam nie in echte Verlegenheit. 




> Mitten in der Nacht hab ich von euerem unwiederholbaren Prim-Jubiläum* gelesen.
> Herzliche Gratulation und die besten Wünsche, auch von Doris.


Lieber Konrad,

hätte nie erwartet, dass Du Dich nachts mit Primzahlen beschäftigst. Dass die 41 Jahre seit dem Kennenlernen von Peggy und mir der eigentliche Anlass Deines Grübelns waren, ehrt uns. Vielen Dank auch für die Glückwünsche dazu. An die Primzahlen -* hier* - konnte ich mich dagegen nur noch sehr schwach erinnern. Da schaffen wir hoffentlich noch weitere Primzahlen. Für Peggy haben die 41 Jahre ja noch eine zusätzliche Bedeutung. Da ich in wenigen Tagen 82 Jahre alt werde, habe ich in der Tat die Hälfte meines Lebens bislang mit ihr verbringen dürfen. Dass Du Dich meinen Blumenbildern am Wochenende widmest, findet meine Begeisterung. Ich werde danach prüfen, was ich noch von Marienbad und Umgebung in Sachen Blumen resp. Pflanzen im Speicher habe. 






> Wir sind jetzt bei 35 Jahren :-) .....die 41 von Peggy und Harald werden wir sicher schaffen.....hoffe ich...
> 
> Gruß und Glückwunsch auch aus dem Norden.


Lieber Uwe,

hab Dank für den Glückwunsch. Locker werden Deine Frau und Du das doch schaffen. Das wünsche ich Euch. 

Uwe, ich vermisse Dich noch auf der Teilnehmerliste Shanty-Treff Fahrdorf!

*"Menschen zu finden, die mit uns fühlen und empfinden, ist wohl das schönste Glück auf Erden"*
(Carl Spitteler) 

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## uwes2403

> L 
> Uwe, ich vermisse Dich noch auf der Teilnehmerliste Shanty-Treff Fahrdorf!
> Harald


Moin Harald,

da wird nix draus :-) Da sind wir im Süden unterwegs.....

Sollten sich die Planungen noch ändern - ich hab' den Termin im Blick...

Viele Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Frank1958

Harald, da hätten wir uns ja fast in Eger getroffen. Und das mit dem Jack Daniels nehme nicht so wörtlich. Ich bin kein junger Hüpfer mehr. Kann das Zeug auch nicht mehr so ab wie früher. Aber es ist ja auch ein Getränk zum genießen und nicht zum besaufen. Lg Frank

----------


## Harald_1933

Meine Essenseinladung zur Feier der Primzahl 41 hat meine Frau gern angenommen, nachdem das erwartete Gewitter gestern vorerst ausblieb. Meine tierliebende Peggy hatte nun auch gestern noch das Glück, dass ein Besucher des von uns ausgewählten Pfälzer Lokals einen Siberian Husky dabei hatte, der sofort innig Freundschaft mit ihr schloss. Seit unseren gemeinsamen Besuchen von Spitzbergen und später Alaska, wo meine Frau erste Erfahrungen als Muscherin, also Führerin eines Schlittenhundegespanns, sammelte, sind diese Hunderassen ihre bevorzugten Lieblingshunde. Zum Siberian Husky -* hier* -

 In Spitzbergen mit dem nördlichsten Postamt der Welt in New Alesund, begeisterte mich im Jahr 1985 eine Postkarte mit zwei Alaskan Malamute Welpen. Nachdem ich dieses schöne Bild gekauft hatte, was ich später zeigen werde, erläuterte mir der Verkäufer, dass ihm diese Hunde gehören würden und inzwischen als ausgewachsene Hunde am Ortsende in einem Zwinger leben würden. Als ich das meiner Frau mit dem Foto in der Hand verklickerte, spurtete sie sofort los, um diese Hunde zu besuchen. Es lagen aber 4 Malamuten im Zwinger. Der erste Kontakt gelang mit den Augen und mit Ansprechen vor dem Maschendraht. Schließlich hob sie die Verriegelung hoch und kletterte in den Zwinger. Mir blieb fast das Herz stehen. Der Leithund gleich vorn stieg hoch und schleckte ihr begeistert übers Gesicht, um danach seinen Kopf auf ihren Arm zu legen. Die 3 anderen Hunde buhlten nun auch um Streicheleinheiten, was dazu führte, dass Peggy wegen Herumtollens auf der Erde später ziemlich verstaubt aus dem Zwinger wieder herauskam. Inzwischen war der Besitzer nachgekommen, nahm den Leithund von der Kette und führte ihn aus dem Zwinger heraus. Dann band er Peggy um die Hüfte einen Gurt, der mit einer langen Schnur mit dem Malamuten verbunden war. Der Hund marschierte zügig los, meine Frau wäre ins Stolpern geraten, wenn der Hundebesitzer nicht helfend eingegriffen hätte. Diese unbändige Kraft hatte Peggy nicht erwartet. Zum Malamuten -* hier* - und -* hier* -  








P.S.: Die Fotos hatte ich eben gescannt. *

"Die höchste Form des Glücks ist ein Leben mit einem gewissen Grad an Verrücktheit"*
(Erasmus von Rotterdam)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Musherin
*
In meinem obigen Beitrag erwähnte ich meine Frau als Musherin. Zum berühmten Iditarod -*hier* -

Ergänzend für interessierte Forumsleser noch - *dies* - 

Nachfolgend sieht man mich eher sehr skeptisch bei einer kurzen Rast, und Peggy hatte das einen Riesenspaß bereitet, weil man ganztägig mit den Hunden auf Achse war!!





*"Man kann Glück weder besitzen noch erlangen. Glück ist allein die persönliche, mentale Einstellung gegenüber dem Moment. Um dieses Glück in Freude umzuwandeln braucht es nur noch Freunde"*
(unbekannt)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Harald, ich versprach, mich mit den Blumen zu befassen.

Die riesigen Bild-Dateien erschweren das, mein iPad ist damit überfordert, und
ich habe (noch?) nicht auf das jüngst im Haus installierte Glasfaserkabel umgestellt
Typische Gartenblumen überlasse ich ohnehin besser Peggy, die ja stets einen reichen
Blumengarten um Euer Haus herum zaubert. Da werde ich mich nicht auf einen
Vergleich mit der Gartenblumenfachfrau einlassen!

Sonst gesehen hab ich eine Bach-Kratzdistel, besucht von einer Hummel,
eine Azalee, verwandt mit der von mir neulich gezeigten Alpenrose und eine
Schwertlilie oder Iris (Gartenform?).
Gartenformen von Schlüsselblumen und Storchschnabel (?) leuchten pink
und zartrosa, doch das erneute Durchscrollen bringt leider nur noch [?]-Ikons.
Tut mir leid, aber so macht das keinen Spass. (Ich verwende meist nur 640
Pixel breite Bilder. Die passen gut ins Layout und reichen meist für die
gewünschte Bildaussage aus).


Gut gefällt mir das (blumenfreie) Bild von Musherin Peggy mit Passagier Harald. 
Sonst sind die Rollen ja meistens umgekehrt. Klar macht das hinten auf den Kufen
mehr Spass, als in Decken eingehüllt als Ballast, was man, wie von Dir angemerkt
auch deutlich an den Gesichtern ablesen kann. Immerhin lief der Schlitten
trotz offensichtlich heftigem Tauwetter noch auf Kufen und nicht "auf Achse"n, mit
Rädern dran. Hundeschlittenfahren ist ein schöner Sport, so im Team von
Musher und Hunden, allerdings ist es wohl gewöhnungsbedürftig unter den hoch-
federnden acht oder zehn Hundeschwänzen fast ununterbrochen Metaboliten
auf die Spur purzeln sehen zu müssen. Ich habe auf meinen Skitouren in Lappland
den Gepäckschlitten mit Proviant und Zelt drauf stets selbst gezogen ...

Lieber Harald, ich hoffe, Du habest nach dem blumenreichen Kuraufenthalt dein
Heckklappentrauma gut überwunden und seiest nun für weiter Abenteuer bereit.
Ich freu mich auf ein Wiedersehen in Fahrdorf!

Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> ich versprach, mich mit den Blumen zu befassen.


Lieber Konrad,

über Deine Aktivitäten, die Namen der von mir eingestellten Blumen- und Pflanzenbilder herauszuklabustern habe ich mich aufrichtig gefreut. Peggy hat mir für das eine oder andere Foto schon spontan verraten, um was es sich handelt. Auf die Einstellung etlicher allseits bekannter Blumen- und Plfanzenbilder habe ich ohnehin verzichtet, weil sie selbst mir geläufig sind. Ich würde meinen, diesen Fotoreigen nun vorerst beenden zu wollen, in dem ich noch einmal 8 Bilder nachfolgend präsentiere. Mein Interesse beschränkte sich aber nicht auf Aufnahmen in Wald und Flur, sondern galt ganz besonders auch den wahrlich schönen imposanten und alten Häusern nicht nur in Marienbad. Aber das würde den Rahmen meines Threads sprengen, der wohl unter der Flagge Freizeitbeschäftigung außerhalb des Denkens an PCa hoffentlich nicht zu viele gegenteilige Reaktionen auslösen möge. Was wäre das Leben ohne solche gelegentlichen Ablenkungen. 

Deiner scharfen Beobachtungsgabe, lieber Konrad, ist es einmal mehr nicht verborgen geblieben, dass tatsächlich im April damals in Kanada Tauwetter herrschte und deshalb mein Allerwertester ganz schön ruppig auf Baumwurzeln etc. aufkam, also eher weniger komfortabel das Reisen auf einem Schlitten  unter diesen Bedingungen. Peggy hatte kein Erbarmen. Sei nicht so zimperlich waren noch fast höfliche Worte, wenn ich mein Unbehagen zum Ausdruck brachte.















*P.S.: Die Brunnen = Pramen in der Reihenfolge: 

Alexandra Pramen

Rudolfo Pramen 

Antonius Pramen

"Das schönste Glück des denkenden Menschen ist, das Erforschliche erforscht zu haben und das Unerforschliche ruhig zu verehren"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Das letzte Bild ist erstmals von meinem neuen Tablet aufgenommen und zeigt zur späten Abendstunde das Nove Lazne Hotel in Marienbad.














*"Geduld ist die Tugend der Glücklichen"*
(Baruch Benedictus de Spinoza)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> ich versprach, mich mit den Blumen zu befassen.
> 
> Die riesigen Bild-Dateien erschweren das, mein iPad ist damit überfordert, und
> ich habe (noch?) nicht auf das jüngst im Haus installierte Glasfaserkabel umgestellt


Lieber Konrad,

mein schlechtes Gewissen ob Deines berechtigten Hinweises zur Übergröße meiner eingestellten Bilddateien und der freundliche Hinweis eines aktiven Forumsbenutzers, dass es der Forums-Netiquette dienlich wäre, Bilder mit weniger hoher Auflösung einzustellen, haben mich veranlasst, das folgende Bildbeispiel zu präsentieren:





Die ursprüngliche Größe von 4000 x 3000 Pixel habe ich dank Irfan View auf 1200 x 900 reduziert. Zukünftig werde ich mich auf diese Bildgröße beschränken.

Die abgebildeten Blumen auf der fotografierten Tafel am Anstieg des Weges zum Geologischen Park sind von links nach rechts: Türkenbundlilie - Gemeiner Seidelbast - Einbeere und Korallenwurz.

*"Die Freundschaft ist eine Kunst der Distanz, so wie Liebe eine Kunst der Nähe ist"*
(Sigmund Graff)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Isbjørn

Hallo, Harald

bei diesen Außentemperaturen nimmt man wohl gern mal eine Auszeit im gekühlten PC-Souterrain, um von da aus erfrischende Bilder an die Gemeinde zu schicken. Bitte daran denken, ab und zu in die Oberwelt zurückzukehren und Vitamin D zu tanken . . . ;-))

Sommerliche Grüße aus der dampfenden Hauptstadt
Knut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Bitte daran denken, ab und zu in die Oberwelt zurückzukehren und Vitamin D zu tanken . . . ;-))


Hallo. Knut,

hab Dank für diesen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl. Den von meiner Frau nun ständig mangels Regen spätabends ob der auch hier brütenden Hitze stundenlang mit Wasser versorgten Garten hatte ich vormittags aufgesucht, um noch ein paar Fotos von der Blütenpracht zu erhaschen, bevor der immer noch erwartete Starkegen und Hagelkörner so groß wie Taubeneier alles zunichte machen könnten. Das hatte meine Frau fast tränenden Auges während meines Marienbader Aufenhaltes leider schon erleben müssen, um hernach 6 riesige Abfallsäcke gefüllt mit zerstörtem Pflanzengut zur Kompostierung übereinanderzuschichten. 

Der Vitamin D Spiegel steht dank Vigantoletten bei mir immer unter Beobachtung. Aber auch die Sonne bekommt bei mir reichlich Gelegenheit, den D3-Haushalt aufzupuschen. 

Wir hatten uns vor Jahren entschieden, keine Klimaanlage einbauen zu lassen, weil sich das nach unserer Einschätzung wegen der wenigen wirklich heißen Tage hierzulande nicht lohnen würde. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. Im Schlafzimmer oben waren letzte Nacht um 2.00 Uhr noch 31 Grad Celsius. Selbst in meinem im Untergeschoß liegenden Schlafraum sind es jetzt um 16.20 Uhr 24.7 Grad, so viel wie noch nie vorher. 

*"Junge Leute reden von dem, was sie tun, alte davon, was sie getan haben und Narren von dem, was sie tun wollen"*
(Französische Weisheit)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Ich hab mich in ein feuchtes Bachtobel geschlichen, um der auch auf 
fast 1000m heftigen Hitze** zu entweichen. Auch dort war es zu heiss,
dafür hab ich diesen unüblich hellen Türkenbund 'gepflückt':



Den stelle ich mit Bezug auf die obige Naturschutztafel ein, erneut mit 640 px Breite.
Der bei schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen entstandene iPhone-Schnappschuss rechtfertigt
nicht mehr Breite, sehr im Gegensatz zu Haralds Glockenblumen in höchster Schärfe.
Es kommt nicht nur auf das Forum an, welche Bildgrösse zu wählen sei, sondern 
auch auf das Motiv, wobei 1200 px wohl eine klug gewählte _Obergrenze_ sind, weil die
meisten Bildschirme ohnehin nicht mehr darstellen können.

let the good times roll!
Konrad


*Irgendwann kommt die Abkühlung, dann wird das Jammern gross sein.

----------


## Isbjørn

Lieber Harald,

besteht bei dem beträchtlichen Temperaturunterschied zwischen oben und unten nicht die Gefahr nächtlichen Damenbesuchs . . . ?  ;-)))

Gruß
Knut

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Knut,

meine allzeit geliebte Dame hat mein Angebot, nächtens zu mir herunterzukommen, liebevoll abgelehnt, weil sie berechtigt befürchtet, dass wir dann Beide keine Ruhe finden, und zwar nicht aus nahe gelegenen Gründen z. B. wegen Kuschelns, was mittlerweile ab einem bestimmten Alter immer populärer wird, sondern wegen meines häufigen Seitenwechsels bzw. Herumwälzens. Auch aus diesem Grunde legen wir im gemeinsamen Urlaub immer Wert auf getrennte Betten bzw. zumindest auf separate Matratzen und für jeden eine eigene Zudecke. Aber keine Sorge, lieber Knut, unsere Zweisamkeit kommt über den Tag verteilt nie zu kurz.

*"Wenn jemand ein Problem erkannt hat und nichts zur Lösung beiträgt, ist er selbst ein Teil des Problems"*
(Indianische Weisheit)

Herzliche Grüße aus der Vorderpfalz bei jetzt immer noch 37.4 Grad Celsius.

----------


## Isbjørn

Lieber Harald,

irgendwie war mir zunächst ein wenig mulmig zumute nach meinem letzten post, von wegen indiskret und so . . . , doch dann war ich mir sicher, dass du das souverän annehmen und verarbeiten wirst . . . , wie man nun lesen kann. Das mit den getrennten Betten habe ich meiner Frau auch schon (vergeblich) vorgeschlagen. Es ging mir dabei weniger um Kuschelvermeidung, die, wie du richtig angemerkt hast, ab einem (variablen) Alter immer populärer wird, als um die abgeschwächten Schnarchlaute meinerseits infolge größerer Entfernung zwischen den Betten . . . (Mein Gott, was für ein Satz.)  Meine Frau begründete ihre Ablehnung damit, dass sie dann über Armlänge hinaus wenig Zugriffsmöglichkeiten aufs Verursacherorgan hätte. Konnte ich akzeptieren.
Es sind jetzt noch 32 °C in Berlin, die Temperatur im Haus liegt bei 26, die im Souterrain (nicht klimatisiert) bei 21 °C. Der Baumeister unseres Hauses hat 1978 mit der Wahl von 30 cm starken Hohlziegeln anscheinend die sich abzeichnende Erderwärmung vorausschauend einkalkuliert.

Einen schönen Abend noch nach Mannheim
Knut

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Harald, lieber Konrad,

danke für die schönen Aufnahmen (Blumen). Ich sehe es als ein Geschenk für mich an................................................

Grüße
Manfred

----------


## Harald_1933

> als um die abgeschwächten Schnarchlaute meinerseits


Lieber Knut,

mein früheres Schnarchen - inzwischen hat sich das fast abgemeldet - war der eigentliche Grund für die Einrichtung eines separaten Schlafgemaches. Ich hatte meiner Frau auch vorgeschlagen, mal die Plätze zu wechseln. Sie befürchtete jedoch in ihrer liebenvollen Vorsorge, ich könnte nächtens oben bei den herrschenden Temperaturen einen Kreislaufkollaps bekommen. Inzwischen haben wir Beide alles überstanden, denn heute früh nach dem Öffnen sämtlicher Fenster im Haus gab's merkliche Abkühlung.

Die Reichstagskuppel wurde sogar gestern für Besucher geschlossen, nachdem schon in der Frühe dort 40 Grad Celsius herrschten, während tagszuvor bei 44 Grad Besucher ohnmächtig wurden.

@Manfred,

lieber Manfred,

einmal mehr freue ich mich über Deine Anteilnahme an in das Forum eingestellte Fotos, egal von wem auch immer die präsentiert wurden. Den mir per E-Mail-Anhang gezeigten Trachtenlook von Renate und Dir hoffe ich, auch in Fahrdorf sehen zu können.

*"Das Leben besteht nicht in der Hauptsache aus Tatsachen und Geschehnissen. Es besteht im Wesentlichen aus dem Sturm der Gedanken, der jedem durch den Kopf tobt"*
(Mark Twain)

Herzliche Grüße vom Shanty-Fan Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Harald, da hätten wir uns ja fast in Eger getroffen.


Lieber Frank,

dafür sehen wir uns ja nun in Fahrdorf.




> Lieber Harald, ich hoffe, Du habest nach dem blumenreichen Kuraufenthalt dein
> Heckklappentrauma gut überwunden und seiest nun für weiter Abenteuer bereit.
> Ich freu mich auf ein Wiedersehen in Fahrdorf!


Lieber Konrad,

meine Frau möchte nun doch noch weitere Verschönerungen, Auf- und Ausbesserungen unter tätiger Mithilfe am Haus vornehmen lassen. Wegen dieser schon fest eingepanten Abläufe, schien es ihr angebracht, mich noch einmal 14 Tage allein von dannen ziehen zu lassen, und das nicht nur wegen meiner zwei linken Hände. Mich zieht es nach Bad Flinsberg -* hier* - und - *hier* - Ich werde aber rechtzeitig zurück sein, um mit Peggy zusammen nach Fahrdorf aufbrechen zu können.





> ich versprach, mich mit den Blumen zu befassen.


Wegen Deiner Freude an allem, was blüht und schön ist, präsentiere ich 4 meiner schon weiter oben eingestellten Fotos mit sehr hoher Auflösung nachfolgend noch einmal minimiert.
















*"Vor Fehlern ist niemand sicher. Das Kunststück besteht darin, denselben Fehler nicht zweimal zu machen"*
(Edward Heath)

Herzliche Grüße 

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> ich hoffe, Du habest nach dem blumenreichen Kuraufenthalt dein Heckklappentrauma gut überwunden


Lieber Konrad,

der Aufenthalt in Marienbad hat mir gut getan. Inzwischen habe ich auch damit angefangen, mit Fotostory 3 für Windows die nach mehreren Löschungsaktionen noch verbliebenen 416 Fotos zu bearbeiten. Weiter oben hatte ich angekündigt, für mein körperliches Wohlbefinden erneut so etwas wie eine Kur anzutreten. Deine aktuellen Probleme mit der Wirbelsäule sind leider in den letzten Tagen wieder auch vermehrt bei mir aufgetreten. Lumbago & Co. -* hier* - belasten den normalen Bewegungsablauf, obwohl ich weiterhin nunmehr 3 x wöchentlich Trainingsübungen speziell für den Rücken an den Geräten abspule. Eine falsche Bewegung oder Zugluft, Strümpfe anziehen und Schuhe zubinden lösen immer mal wieder diese schmerzhaften Reaktionen aus, und auf Schmerztabletten verzichte ich lieber. Ich erwarte einfach, dass sich das immer wieder von selbst einrenkt. 

Das Einstellen einiger Blumenfotos in minimierter Auflösung möchte ich hiermit zum Abschluß bringen. Hartmuts Brigitte freut sich schon darauf, diese Fotos auf ihrem Laptop anschauen zu können. Ansonsten hat Peggy, wie schon vermutet, mir die Namen einiger von mir fotografierter Blumen oder Pflanzen schon benennen können. 













*"Die Fesseln der Gewohnheit sind meist so fein, dass man sie gar nicht mehr spürt. Doch wenn man sie dann spürt, sind sie schon so stark, dass sie sich nicht mehr zerreißen lassen"*
(Samuel Johnson)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*














*"In dir muss brennen, was du in anderen entzünden willst"*
(Augustinus von Hippo)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Harald

So kommen die Blumen innert Sekunden auf's iPad.

Zuoberst wie schon mal geschrieben eine Azalee, falls die Pflanze
immergrün wäre, würde man von Rhododendron sprechen.

Dann ein interessanter Farbschlag der Schwertlilie.

Den weiss-rosa blühenden Busch kenn ich nicht, da ist
Gartenfrau Peggy bestimmt kompetenter!

Und als Viertes wohl eine Gartenform des Storchenschnabels?


Schönen Sonntag noch,
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

*Nach Marienbad (Marianske Lazne) nun Bad Flinsberg (Swieradow-Zdroj)*

Man sollte sich, so oft es geht, in Bewegung setzen, so lange es noch geht. Und genau das habe ich gestern erneut realisiert, in dem ich
heute in Jelenia Gora (Bad Hirschberg) angekommen bin, *-** hier -*  wo mich ein Fahrer des von mir reservierten Hotels abgeholt hat, um mich nach Bad Flinsberg zu bringen - *hier -*

Aber natürlich werde ich auch diesmal die nähere und weitere Umgebung erkunden, wie z.B.:

http://www.riesengebirge.cz/

http://www.polish-online.com/polen/s...sengebirge.php

http://www.polish-online.com/polen/s...hreiberhau.php

Übrigens: Am 15. September 1790 bestieg Johann Wolfgang von Goethe die Schneekoppe. Auch ich werde versuchen, sie zu erklimmen.


*"Ein bißchen mehr Friede
und weniger Streit,
ein bißchen mehr Güte
und weniger Neid,
ein bißchen mehr Liebe
und weniger Haß,
ein bißchen mehr Wahrheit,
das wär doch schon was.

Statt soviel Hast
ein bißchen mehr Ruh.
Statt immer nur ich
ein bißchen mehr Du!
Statt Angst und Hemmungen
ein bißchen mehr Mut
und Kraft zum Handeln,
das wäre gut.

Kein Trübsinn und Dunkel,
mehr Freude und Licht.
Kein quälend Verlangen,
ein froher Verzicht
und viel mehr Blumen
so lange es geht,
nicht erst auf Gräbern,
da blühn sie zu spät"

(*Peter Rosegger)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Abschied aus dem Isergebirge 

Trotz Hitze und ständiger Wespenplage starte ich heute noch einen weiteren und letzten Ausflug nach Frydlant. Morgen geht's wieder heim. Mit dem Tablet wurden zwar auch Fotos aufgenommen, die Einstellung in das Forum, insbesondere vom Besuch der Schneekoppe, werde ich aber besser vom PC veranlassen.

Es ist, wie es ist, und es kommt, wie es kommt. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

das wird auch langsam zeit.
ich habe dich bereits vermisst!

komme gerade vom zahnarzt, habe schlechte laune . . . 

mit schmerzhaftem gruss 
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

*Schneekoppe und Rübezahl
*
Das Reisen süchtig machen kann, möchte ich gern bestätigen. Aber eben dieser Sucht oder auch ein wenig Sehnsucht nach fremden bzw. unbekannten Orten habe ich es zu verdanken, möglicherweise mehr als andere gesehen zu haben. Polen mit Warschau, Breslau und Danzig waren mir längst durch mehrfache Besuche geläufig. Aber die Heimat von Rübezahl: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%BCbezahl - die war noch abzuwandern. Leider hat mir das heiße Wetter und die lästige Wespenplage trotz äußerster Vorsicht mit mehreren eingefangenen schmerzenden Stichen die Tage ziemlich vergällt.

Nichtsdestotrotz konnte ich neben dem Urlaubsziel Swieradow Sdroj = Bad Flinsberg viele andere Orte im Raum Isergebirge/Riesengebirge erkunden. Sehenswert waren auch die zahlreichen zu Hotels umgebauten ehemaligen Schlösser wie z.B. www.palac-lomnica.pl oder www.palac-pakoszow.pl und ganz besonders www.palac-wojanow.pl

Orte wie Szklarska Poreba/Schreiberhau mit dem Gerhart und Carl Hauptmann Museum oder Karpacz/Krummhübel mit der berühmten Kirch Wang, die im 12. Jahrhundert in der Ortschaft Vang in Südnorwegen erbaut wurde, galt es auch zu umrunden. Weil den Norwegern im 19. Jahrhundert die Kirche zu klein geworden war, verkauften sie sie an den preußischen König Friedrich Wilhelm IV. Weil der Anstieg zu dieser in Krummhübel wieder aufgebauten Kirche sehr steil ist, stehen ständig Taxis für die nur etwa 400 Meter lange Strecke zur Verfügung. In der Tat kam ich ohne meine Wanderstöcke ganz schön aus der Puste, und der Abstieg ging mächtig auf die Waden. 

Krönung war für mich bei dieser Tour natürlich die Schneekoppe. Im ersten Foto sieht man in der Mitte unten das Schlesierhaus als Zwischenstation und ganz rechts das Ende der Liftstation. Zügiges Laufen vorausgesetzt benötigt man dann von da gut eine Stunde bis zum Gipfel der Schneekoppe. Dann sieht man unten Karpacz/Krummhübel. Es folgt Abstieg Richtung Tschechien und vor der kleinen Kapelle.














*Ich will euch mein Erfolgsgeheimnis verraten: Meine ganze Kraft ist nichts anderes als Ausdauer*
Louis Pasteur

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*
Nachfolgende Aufnahmen zeigen die tschechische Seite - links Tschechien und rechts Polen - die Vang Kirche in Krummhübel - Blick nach Tschechien














*"Wer sein Ziel kennt, findet den Weg"*
(Laotse)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Ein stolzer Radfahrer, der sein Ziel Schneekoppe erreicht hat.





*"Nicht der Wille ist der Antrieb unseres Handelns, sondern unsere Vorstellungskraft"*
(Emile Couè)


Gruß Harald

----------

